
The Swedish Staycation Obsession - bertdc
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20200813-the-swedish-staycation-obsession
======
easytiger
Well when you are largely being held at gunpoint in one country by
totalitarian impositions on your personal freedom, you don't really have much
choice.

The romantic view of nordic bliss is also absurd. It is incredibly common to
take "stay-cations" in the UK, France, Germany, despite the UK, Germany also
having the largest spend abroad & mobile economies in Europe.

